# What's an affordable stain grade trim besides Oak?



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just use a sealer first like on any other soft wood, to avoid blotches.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

With all this talk of stain I have a question. Client wants a custom cabinet which I have designed in sketchup and we are waiting to hear back from them. It's a 6' wall to wall, floor to ceiling piece. Trim in the house is stained pine, just baseboard in that area. Would you make the face frame out of pine or is it possible to make popular match close enough?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> With all this talk of stain I have a question. Client wants a custom cabinet which I have designed in sketchup and we are waiting to hear back from them. It's a 6' wall to wall, floor to ceiling piece. Trim in the house is stained pine, just baseboard in that area. Would you make the face frame out of pine or is it possible to make popular match close enough?


I wouldn't make it from pine...I just went through this with a GC I do work for. He wanted me to make the built in out of pine to match the pine trim. I convinced him to do it from maple. You can get the color the same...grain will obviously be different but in a better way.


----------

